# Honda hs80 auger drive pulley keyed,not splined



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

My machine has a worn bore on the auger drive as a result of a sheared key.I ordered a new Pulley but the new part came with a splined hub.my pulley has a round bore with a keyway.can anyone give me the correct part number ?I already ordered part number 22415 - 736 - 010 on the parts diagram.this part number shows the keyway.My machine serial number is SA 100 - 190650.Does Honda sell the old style pulleys with keyed hub? Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say just measure up your old one and buy a generic replacement.

Pulleys & Idlers | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

http://stores.ebay.com/Redshellers-Store

Phoenix Pulleys Bearings & Belts

For Life Out Here | Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

forestfarm said:


> My machine has a worn bore on the auger drive as a result of a sheared key.I ordered a new Pulley but the new part came with a splined hub.my pulley has a round bore with a keyway.can anyone give me the correct part number ?I already ordered part number 22415 - 736 - 010 on the parts diagram.this part number shows the keyway.My machine serial number is SA 100 - 190650.Does Honda sell the old style pulleys with keyed hub? Thanks


Which pulley do you need, #1, #4, or #3? Are you in the USA or Canada?


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

Number 3 is the part I ordered and received..I need keyed pulley as shown in parts diagram item#3. The part I received is splined.


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

does anybody have the correct part number for this keyed auger pulley?


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

I orderedt he pulley with part number 22415-736-000.I will post results.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay, there were some running changes to the HS80, and evidently, one of the changes was to that pulley.

• The key-style uses part number 22415-736-*000*.
• The spline-style uses part number 22415-736-*010*.


----------



## forestfarm (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. I hope I can get
scrubbercity to take the splined one back.they seem to have the lowest prices on Honda paits but have been unresponsive to my return inquiry


----------

